# Feminism discuss



## katbastard

my response:
I dig what you, The writing, is saying. I under stand. you might not think i do being that i am 6’4” 300lbs man with face tattoos. yes when i was younger i would mosh, but i would never rub my self on any one or try my best not to bump in to anyone outside the pit, and if i did i would always make sure they where okay. when ladies would come in the pit i would treat them the same as every one else. i know that the scene has changed alot in the last 15 years, but what happened to EQUALITY? i have the symbol, the circle E tattooed on my chin, not cuz it looks cool, but because i really believe in it, i do not under stand the trans and ladies night at the anarchist bike shop, or the lack of knowledge that all men are not fucking assholes out to her you. i am sad to think that all you will say is that i dont understand cuz i am a white male. but if there is PEOPLE at the show who are doing these things that you write about say something, don’t just take it and then write how it makes you feel, there are many men like me out there who will stand up, who wont let ass holes do shitty things to anyone. it makes me sad to see this kind of attitude in our community, its time to be proactive.


----------



## XXPepper

i totally agree. there are bad dudes and there are good dudes, and there are creepy chicks and cool chicks. everybody's got the ability to choose to be a good person, and some people don't make that choice....but to make that distinction based on gender in today's day and age brings up a lot of issues. i'm proud to be a girl, and i don't like participating in "ladies' nights" or any of that bullshit because it actually makes me feel LESS empowered. having to be segregated in order to feel safe is fucked up. i don't need to be with a gang of girls in order to have fun. if some asshole tries to pull one over on me, i handle it. i kick him in the fucking balls or punch him in the teeth and move on with my life. if he gets aggressive i turn to someone else near me and i ask for help. i always get it. i'm 5'3", 103 lbs, and i think that sexism is just as bad when it's coming from the female side. represent YOURSELF, don't make being a woman (or a man) the main focus of your existence.


----------



## Puckett

Women now days need to realize that they are alot more 'empowered' then they used to be. hey we can vote, deside if we want to kill our unborn kids or not, grow old with out a man and 50 cats, be a lesbo, and other empowering things. so when women say all their bull shit about yeah us, go us, all about us, it kinda pisses me off. because in the end were just all people.


----------



## pigpen

if by any chance the author of this ever happens to read this....

you sound like you have a head full of rocks and the cat you attempted to draw looks like a fucking pig with whiskers.

also, fall on a knife. sharp one.

if you wanna write a coherent, well regimented critique of gender relations from a feminist perspective, try reading some fucking theory on the matter first.

also, don't start sentances with "And, like,..."


----------



## pigpen

oh and my uncle is a total badass, so it would be subversive to act like him.


----------



## xbocax

Men are naturally aggressive especially when it comes to sexuality its unfortunately part of our biology. It has caused many a wars and rapes to happen for as long as time can tell. Even in the scene today you see everytthing this girl has described taking place so unless you have ever been groped or been hollered at by every other guy on the way to see a band DO NOT judge.
I who have spent much time with my lady friends know how many times a horn gets honked, glare gets thrown, a hand accidentally grazes and its not fun at all even to just be a 2nd party to. and again this has been going on forever from the cave men til now.
promiscuous women are looked at as sluts while men heros, a feisty girl is a bitch while a man would be a badass. There are just so many fucked up standards still in place today for you to just say awww cmon you have all these rights now get over it.
A friend of mine was beat by her partner in front of her friends in the punk scene and people still took sides etc etc. You as an individual may be awesome towards women but the scene by far is not. Just like when I walk down small towns looking the way I do I am alert of that truck pulling up slowly behind me, that group staring at me from across the street. Things in some ways are getting better but in many others have not changed at all. Men are hardly ever the victims of a sexual crime and if they are its generally by other men.
So just because you grew up safe and sound because of where you grew up or because your a male doesnt mean its the same for everyone else. You dont know what scene this girl was a part of or her environment so dont just look at a letter and think you have the solve all end all answer from simply reading it.


----------



## plagueship

author says specifically there is no REAL distinction between good and bad boys. so i guess all "boys" just basically might as well be considered "bad"? and so are all our parents? cool.

these are the kinds of things that seriously turn me off from feminist rants and people like gudj even though i may sympathize with a lot of what they have to say. i'm a skinny dude and i don't go to a lot of noisy shows and when i do i stand in the back and both of these are because i don't like getting roughed up. i don't like macho punk bros. i also don't like self-righteous pc kids... i don't like aggressive people in general. i hate how BOTH groups of people turn scenes/shows into battlefields where people like me that are just trying to have a good time feel increasingly uncomfortable.

if being punk for you is driven by hating your parents and/or "boys", UR DOING IT RONG, at least as wrong as the guy who's driven by going to shows to creep on girls, and both of you ought to grow the fuck up!

as usual jawbreaker said it all "bad scene, everyone's fault"


----------



## plagueship

also boca, i don't really think that rape or war is caused by biology, but maybe there's no REAL distinction.
in any case i don't agree with some of your generalizations. for instance in some of the punk scenes, and especially the pc punk circles that i have been around, people can be very quick to label a slutty male as a "creep" or worse. another instance of the mirror-world effect...


----------



## Gudj

plagueship said:


> these are the kinds of things that seriously turn me off from feminist rants and people like gudj
> 
> i'm a skinny dude and i don't go to a lot of noisy shows and when i do i stand in the back and both of these are because i don't like getting roughed up. i don't like macho punk bros.



Hey thanks for mentioning me! I totes agree, you totally turn me off to!
Anyway, again: this has less to do with how you as an individual act and more to do with patterns in our society in general. But by the way, shitty behavior that is the norm is still shitty behavior and denying that you have any of it is a copout that gets no-one anywhere.
Also, denying that the pattern of behavior being complained about either doesn't exist or isn't that important either because you identify with the group of people being criticized or you aren't part of the group experiencing the shit-end of it, is fucking stupid so shut the fuck up.
All I see in these threads is denial and defensiveness and except for xbocax, not a sliver of responsibility.

Also, katbastard:
Reading your initial post I totally recall having the exact same feelings as you. I didn't get it, even though I was trying to be openminded and respectful.
It had to be explained to me that I do not know what its like to be in the other role, and that if virtually every female or queer, or genderqueer identified person has the same complaint, that there is obviously something to it, regardless of how unclear it is to me.

*I eventually let go of the idea that I needed to understand everyones complaints and perspectives on everything before I started to respect them. It doesn't fucking mattter if I completely relate to a complaint or not in order for me to do what is within reason to try to fix it. It's that simple.*


----------



## pigpen

i wrote a long, well thought responce that got deleted....

so basically, don't make stupid sexist generalizations while attemping a critique from a point of view centered on equality. also fuck your good boy, bad boy dichotomy. almost everything else you said as well.

really wish i hadn't accidentaly navigated away from this page...


----------



## DaisyDoom

There are so many double standards in that it's ridiculous. Don't go to a fucking show if you can't handle the rowdiness, go see a fucking sarah mclachlin concert and shut up. There is a difference between getting bummed into in a crowded ass place and getting molested purposefully. Guys don't fuck with me like that...why? because i'll rip their fucking throat out. I dont want to sound like an arrogant ass but it's true and in general, females need to be more bad ass when it comes to defending themselves. Just like Pepper said...if a guy does shit like that, kick him in the balls and move the fuck on with your life.

feminists has been annoying me a lot lately....


----------



## xbocax

its


plagueship said:


> also boca, i don't really think that rape or war is caused by biology, but maybe there's no REAL distinction.
> in any case i don't agree with some of your generalizations. for instance in some of the punk scenes, and especially the pc punk circles that i have been around, people can be very quick to label a slutty male as a "creep" or worse. another instance of the mirror-world effect...


like you said some not most. I generalized towards the majority because that is what the majority of females have to deal with.


----------



## xbocax

DaisyDoom said:


> There are so many double standards in that it's ridiculous. Don't go to a fucking show if you can't handle the rowdiness, go see a fucking sarah mclachlin concert and shut up. There is a difference between getting bummed into in a crowded ass place and getting molested purposefully. Guys don't fuck with me like that...why? because i'll rip their fucking throat out. I dont want to sound like an arrogant ass but it's true and in general, females need to be more bad ass when it comes to defending themselves. Just like Pepper said...if a guy does shit like that, kick him in the balls and move the fuck on with your life.
> 
> feminists has been annoying me a lot lately....



As for this, I myself hate when guys and girls get too rowdy and this is not just a girl thing. Plagueship also expresses his distaste for the violence. Gudj states that just because the shittyness has been excepted doesn't make it less shitty. I find this to be tthe case for many shows especially in tthe punk scene. Before I branched out to other genres i kinda of accepted the fact that because Im a little guy Im going to get smashed by all these bigger older guys but then I got into Thrash Punk and power violence. At these shows the pits are twice as fierce music twice as fast and guess what? The pits where 1/2 as violent. You shouldnt say that if you cant handle it don't go to a show. The punk thing to do would be to realize we are all different and not all 6'3" 300lb males, or girls that grew up with alot of boys to rough house with. this isnt only the strongest survive. There are ways to have a circle pit get fierce jump and roll but also not smash the shit out of someone. Shit at the shows ive been to kids will be on their bigger siblings shoulders, people in wheelchairs have gotten in. Just because a bunch of jocks in the 80's set the precedent for a pit to be a big old macho smackdown doesnt mean thats just the way it has to be. Punk should be as inclusive as posible. What if all of a sudden every show you started going to people brought bats into the pit? would you still feel that if you cant handle it get out?[/quote]


----------



## DaisyDoom

Yeah that goes back to the point pepper made that there will be assholes everywhere that have no respect for people around them, but it has nothing to do with feminism.


----------



## Beegod Santana

xbocax said:


> Men are hardly ever the victims of a sexual crime and if they are its generally by other men.



That is a rather ignorant and fucked up statement if you ask me.

Boca, some of the shit that pours outta your mouth some days really makes me wonder.

"I who have spent much time with my lady friends know how many times a horn gets honked, glare gets thrown, a hand accidentally grazes and its not fun at all even to just be a 2nd party to. and again this has been going on forever from the cave men til now."

Really dude? To me this reads "I understand the feminist struggle because I hang out with a few girls." Of course not one other stp using male has a female friend, or girl friend, or long term partner, or sister, or female room mate. Thank god we have you, who has spent so much time with your lady friends that you can give us an enlightened view of the subject and pass judgment off guilt free upon the community.

Basically you sound like some loser trying to get laid.


----------



## xbocax

Beegod Santana said:


> That is a rather ignorant and fucked up statement if you ask me.
> 
> Boca, some of the shit that pours outta your mouth some days really makes me wonder.
> 
> "I who have spent much time with my lady friends know how many times a horn gets honked, glare gets thrown, a hand accidentally grazes and its not fun at all even to just be a 2nd party to. and again this has been going on forever from the cave men til now."
> 
> Really dude? To me this reads "I understand the feminist struggle because I hang out with a few girls." Of course not one other stp using male has a female friend, or girl friend, or long term partner, or sister, or female room mate. Thank god we have you, who has spent so much time with your lady friends that you can give us an enlightened view of the subject and pass judgment off guilt free upon the community.
> 
> Basically you sound like some loser trying to get laid.



it may be a fucked up thing to say but can you deny that it is generally true?
have you ever participated in a rape victims circle?
have you ever taken any classes or read any books on the subject at hand?
I never said I completely understand anything just that I have experienced 1st hand some of the struggles my female friends have had to go through
and the whole getting laid thing grow up dude
you took a long time making some half assed remarks about my character and contributed nothing to the topic sounds like you have some underlying issues


----------



## xbocax

hereyago fucknut

Since only a small percentage of acts of sexual violence are brought to the attention of the authorities, it is impossible to compile accurate statistics. There are nevertheless statistical estimates published by some official bodies. The U.S. Bureau of Justice Statistics (1999) estimated that 91% of United States rape victims were female and 9% were male, with 99% of the offenders being male and 1% of the offenders being female.


----------



## Mouse

can someone explain to me what moshing has to do with feminism?


----------



## Beegod Santana

As we all know men are MUCH less likely to report rape or sexual abuse, I don't need a statistic to prove that.
I have helped several people with the aftermath of rape and sexual abuse over time. I know it ain't pretty. Also as a white male I've had to defend myself from sexual assault many times over my life. Once the person I was defending myself against was a female member of my extended family (it was 11yrs old vs. 41). Also the US bureau of justice statistics doesn't take in to account prison rape.

I feel my statement is relevant because not one female who responded seemed to agree with the girl who wrote this rant, but you seemed to feel that you where somehow qualified to represent a woman's viewpoint on the matter because you spent a lot of time hanging out with your "lady friends."


----------



## acrata4ever

hmmm if your the front woman and cant double as security i suggest hiring someone who can throw people off stage pick them up by the ankles and drop them on their heads. take some band money and invest in chicken wire. it works good and will stop a bottle from meeting your face. another good idea is to play the dyke circuit. i never had a problem getting paid in gigi deniscos backup band. wed do a whole set of 50s and surf some stones and ramones then gigi would get up and do 5 acoustic songs with titles like dancing horses and my lover flies. and wed just drink beer that the lesbian owner gave us generously. and bottled beer not that draft piss. the drugs are also good lesbians are very generous. there was just no pussy sceen but the pay is great and a lesbian owner always pays unlike these cheap redneck biker fucks who make me go through the trash counting bottles to show them theyre liars and the till did hit over 1500. a big scarey bassplayer or drummer will also aid you in getting blood from a stone. but yeah i suggest the dyke rock circuit. good people good free buzz and no icky smelly boys rubbing their non rubber dicks against you ewww yuck!


----------



## katbastard

as far as i have been able to gather this flyer is from around 92 or 93 and it was bikini kill.


----------



## katbastard

http://articles.timesofindia.indiat...kistan/28034945_1_police-constable-khalil-car

http://www.aest.org.uk/survivors/male/myths_about_male_rape.htm


----------



## Puckett

xbocax said:


> Men are hardly ever the victims of a sexual crime and if they are its generally by other men.



I disagree. Why? because i rape men, well i rape one man. every chance i get. 

And for the women who become feminist they probably have gone threw something that made them that way. But its like if you go to a punk show you should know what goes on there and not think just cuz your a girl people will take it easy on you in the pit. shit dosnt work like that. I have been busted up many times and busted other men and women up in the pit. But i knew what i was getting into when i went in. Life isnt rainbows and sunshine its broken noses and black eyes.


----------



## xbocax

Beegod Santana said:


> As we all know men are MUCH less likely to report rape or sexual abuse, I don't need a statistic to prove that.
> I have helped several people with the aftermath of rape and sexual abuse over time. I know it ain't pretty. Also as a white male I've had to defend myself from sexual assault many times over my life. Once the person I was defending myself against was a female member of my extended family (it was 11yrs old vs. 41). Also the US bureau of justice statistics doesn't take in to account prison rape.
> 
> I feel my statement is relevant because not one female who responded seemed to agree with the girl who wrote this rant, but you seemed to feel that you where somehow qualified to represent a woman's viewpoint on the matter because you spent a lot of time hanging out with your "lady friends."



So now you don't go by statistics?
Although I do agree
How much do you think the statistics would honestly change if every male were to confess they were a victim?
Do you not believe there are also many females that do not speak out of their rape?
you don't have to have any statistics to figure out the statistics would still be fairly similar to how they are now
I have female friends who were sexually assaulted by males, males by males, males by females and with me as with the statistics it always weighs out the same.
I was near close to being sexually assaulted when I was a toddler by a local teenage boy but was able to get away so this is not a subject to far from home.
and like i said even if every single female male w/e on STP didnt agree with this posting does not mean that, that there arent a vast amount of females having to deal with these issues else where
look at the stats
look outside your bubble
and try to be aware that just because you have not seen or been apart of it there are others in struggles that you may never know but do exist


----------



## Beegod Santana

xbocax said:


> look outside your bubble
> and try to be aware that just because you have not seen or been apart of it there are others in struggles that you may never know but do exist



I love that you're the one making statements like "Men are hardly ever the victims of a sexual crime and if they are its generally by other men." and "I who have spent much time with my lady friends know how many times a horn gets honked, glare gets thrown, a hand accidentally grazes" but somehow I'm the one stuck in my own little bubble.

Sounds to me like someone's trying to accuse me of small mindedness to cover for his own hasty and offensive statements.


----------



## trash diver

The human race has overcomplicated sexuallity. Science tells us we are primates. The bonobo chimpanzee has a very unique social structure. Sex is used to strenghthen bonds and form alliances,not only between males and females, but between chimps of the same sex. Aggression and violence is very rare,even amoung rival males.


----------



## plagueship

Gudj said:


> Also, denying that the pattern of behavior being complained about either doesn't exist or isn't that important either because you identify with the group of people being criticized or you aren't part of the group experiencing the shit-end of it, is fucking stupid so shut the fuck up.
> All I see in these threads is denial and defensiveness



huh, that's funny because i didn't say that or anything like it, it has almost nothing to do with what i ACTUALLY said - if you knew how to read the english language - and you're not addressing anything i said except with "STFU". i specifically said i don't identify with the people being criticized - macho punk dudes - and that i experience the shit end of their behavior as well. i said i don't think saying that boys and parents are bad either helps the situation, or is in any way mature, intelligent, or logical, not that you seem to be any of those things yourself. again, sorry to anyone who has eyes in their head and a working grasp of the english language and noticed that i already said this once.



Gudj said:


> *I eventually let go of the idea that I needed to understand everyones complaints and perspectives on everything before I started to respect them. It doesn't fucking mattter if I completely relate to a complaint or not in order for me to do what is within reason to try to fix it. It's that simple.*



totally. are you suggesting that i mosh peoples faces in and grab boobs at shows? because , once again, as i said i usually just stand in the back. i'm not sure what else i'm supposed to do to "fix" a dysfunctional culture like punk rock which is part of a dysfunctional society/world. apparently your idea of fixing things is telling people who sympathize with you that they're pieces of shit on the internet. cool dude, i guess you are one of the "good boys" after all....


----------



## Gudj

plagueship said:


> totally. are you suggesting that i mosh peoples faces in and grab boobs at shows? because , once again, as i said i usually just stand in the back. i'm not sure what else i'm supposed to do to "fix" a dysfunctional culture like punk rock which is part of a dysfunctional society/world. apparently your idea of fixing things is telling people who sympathize with you that they're pieces of shit on the internet. cool dude, i guess you are one of the "good boys" after all....



No. I am saying that I am aware that the bulk of the problem is much much more common and much much more subtle than "moshing peoples faces or grabbing boobs". That would be an easy situation to take care of relatively speaking. A much harder situation to take care of is living in a world where most every interaction is framed by patriarchy. That's the point that people are missing. If you aren't guilty of obnoxiously obvious things like "grabbing boobs", then you pat yrself on the back and think you are off the hook. That isn't the deal.

Oh, and I've said it before: Fuck punk culture. I don't want to fix it, I want it to be gone. If these things only happened at punk shows I would hardly care. But they happen everywhere. Patriarchy is in all of us all the time.


----------



## saje2u

Women are meant to the the property and disposal of men.


----------



## Mouse

book suggestion - Pretty In Punk. 

As women, we are fully aware that we have joined a male dominated subculture... you take what comes. Only the strongest survive... the rest go Rockabilly.


----------



## plagueship

well, it's a flyer about gendered behavior at punk shows.... obviously i realize it isn't just about those 2 hypothetical actions i mentioned in a somewhat tongue-in-cheek manner, and there is nothing subtle about the flyer. you haven't explained how attacking men/parents counteracts the 'subtle social framework of patriarchy', but w/e.

this is the point i'm always trying to make and you never hear it. it's no good to project a politics that is just a mirror image or sort of photographic negative of everything we dislike about the existing world. it doesn't even help your cause. it just helps you feel self righteous. instead of recognizing that feminists can be assholes and say things that really don't either make sense or help the cause of equality you just scream about how everyone who has anything to say other than 100% agreement with these kinds of reactionary identity politics is a fucked up patriarch. you didn't even admit that your first reply to me made NO sense whatsoever. i'm glad your second one made a bit more.

sorry if i'm overpersonalizing it but i think you and the flyer exemplify some of these tendencies in punk politics. i used to partake in similar attitudes and behaviors until i realized how counterproductive it was. the enemy of my enemy is not my friend, etc.


----------



## acrata4ever

Mouse said:


> book suggestion - Pretty In Punk.
> 
> As women, we are fully aware that we have joined a male dominated subculture... you take what comes. Only the strongest survive... the rest go Rockabilly.



yes but its only dominated by male artists because the industry is run by the lavender mafia. self production and the internet is a way of avoiding the casting couch. and hence even more shit music on the air shouved down idiots throats until theyre brainwashed that they actually like it. nobody even wants to play instruments anymore just sing through vocoders and jump around like idiots to a robot band lip sync. music is dead its all fabricated now like the old bubblegum/monkees and shit. artistic control my ass, you cant be yourself sucking corperate dick its not allowed.


----------



## xbocax

i can acknowledge anything whether it be male dominance or white privilege that doesnt mean i have to accept it


----------



## Puckett

xbocax said:


> i can acknowledge anything whether it be male dominance or white privilege that doesnt mean i have to accept it



you really want to get into the whole "white privilege" shit again.


----------



## xbocax

simply examples ;]


----------



## Gudj

plagueship said:


> instead of recognizing that feminists can be assholes and say things that really don't either make sense or help the cause of equality you just scream about how everyone who has anything to say other than 100% agreement with these kinds of reactionary identity politics is a fucked up patriarch.



I didn't know I was supposed to be talking about how feminists can be assholes.
I thought I was supposed to be talking about how a male dominated scene within male dominated culture sucks, especially for those who are on the side most immediately negatively effected by it.

I know the people you are talking about who blindly accept everyone identity politics and are hella reactionary to anyone to might make them uncomfortable in the least. I am not that person. The reason you only ever see me on the side of the original poster is because the only threads that come up on here are unapologetic and dismissive towards groups who are trying to tell the rest of us something. For example, if there was a thread started that was about how all primitivists are anti-trans, or about how eating meat is comparable to rape, or something else like that, you would probably find me much more agreeable. But the fact of the matter is that the majority of people who comment on these threads is just trying to detract from and dismiss a serious topic because of their own insecurities, or conservatism. In that case I will take the side of the person trying to be heard, so long as what they're saying isn't simply false (like the vegan thing).


----------



## Puckett

xbocax said:


> simply examples ;]



simply retarded.

you talk like you know everything in the whole fucking world. "oh like i so have a piercing so i know all there is to know about that", "oh im kinda tan so i know everything about being discriminated against.", "oh i hang out with chicks so i know all about feminism".

simply examples ;]


----------



## plagueship

ok, so just to drop some science here, the original post was just the flyer and the words "feminism discuss" and op's reaction to it. so i assumed an implied punctuation mark and thought along the lines of "(here is an instance of punk-relevant) feminism (that i had some thoughts about; let's) discuss (it)" or perhaps "(is this) feminism? discuss!" i thought the poster wanted us to discuss the flyer and its way of addressing gendered behaviors in punk culture not the entirety of gender, feminism, sexism etc.

i don't actually have any problem with op's comments about it or with a lot of what's in the flyer. especially the part that they both mentioned about being pro-active. passive responses to shitty situations don't help anyone, including when resentment ferments into vengefuless and arrogance - ie, "boys suck", "the holocaust justifies all of israel's policies", etc.

i realize you don't think you are "one of those people" and i'm sure it's true there are people you find to be ridiculously leftist, but the way you tend to bust out "shut up", "fuck you" etc so quickly to any challenge to your views, and assume tons of shit about other people, their histories and motivations, makes me feel like you are at least some kind of a person who doesn't always take things very rationally esp when there is chance to rage out with your enlightened sense of politics and ethics.... i don't want to get wrapped up in ad hominems though if you know what i mean


----------



## xbocax

rule of thumb....when you have nothing intelligent to say use any means necessary to attack someones character to avoid looking as ignorant as you actually are.
Theres nothing else to be said here. aside from Gudj and Plagueship whether or not I agree or disagree with there argument this has turned into a elementary playground fight.
Have fun kids


----------



## Puckett

xbocax said:


> rule of thumb....when you have nothing intelligent to say use any means necessary to attack someones character to avoid looking as ignorant as you actually are.
> Theres nothing else to be said here. aside from Gudj and Plagueship whether or not I agree or disagree with there argument this has turned into a elementary playground fight.
> Have fun kids



because some people dont read everything and just start saying shit out their ass. im far from ignorant. i dont say something based on the fact that i hang out with and see types of behavior, i say things based on the fact that im a woman and i have personly delt with this type of behavior. so incase you didnt read my post from befor its here for you to read now.

And for the women who become feminist they probably have gone threw something that made them that way. But its like if you go to a punk show you should know what goes on there and not think just cuz your a girl people will take it easy on you in the pit. shit dosnt work like that. I have been busted up many times and busted other men and women up in the pit. But i knew what i was getting into when i went in. Life isnt rainbows and sunshine its broken noses and black eyes.


----------



## Dmac

do unto others as you would have them do unto you


----------



## saje2u

Were like some trash filled desert wasteland?
Naw thanks not my book of poetry.

HOWEVER. Seems that any legitimate thread no matter how well or ill assembled if controversial enough draws a specific few in and be comes a shitstorm.


----------



## deedeek

And, like, ummm. Yeah! I was a badass uncle so act like me and grow tits. Oh and start sentences with "and, like" if you please. And, like "oh and" is like, yeah! Cool! Sharp ones, be careful when falling on knives or telling other, like, to fall on knives. Live by the sword, die by the sword. Ummm, and, like...oh, yeah, being mean to mean people IS mean so then you'll be mean and, like, if you're mean to mean people then you'll be mean to yourself.

Oh and I'm mean. And, like I am mean in order to teach, ummm, like lessons? I learn lots of lessons too. Live by, like, the sword and fall on a sharp one, then hope the sword is proverbial. Oh and I mean sarcasm, not a real sword.

Cute pig/kitty BTW. Oh and boys can be good and even so can boys be girls and vice versa. Like, and girls can be total dicks sometimes. And boys can be cunts. But I love cunts and dicks. Why are those words insults? Call me a telemarketer or a currency trader and them's real fightin' words!

Circle-E man, right on. I discovered I'm a zen punk but I mean another kind of punk...hee hee hee. That's what some guy I never met before called me. A lesbian zen faggot punk. The king is dead, long live the queens!

Compassion people. Everybody, we all live in glass houses so let's watch out with the throwing stone, eh?


----------

